# Help with my PF Campaign?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

> "No! This isn't supposed to be here! There was no record of it!"
> You all stand around Gregory, a man in his fifties who has hired each of you to escort him safely into this strange place. You are all hardened warriors in some manner of the word and you are no stranger to mysterious ruins infested with powerful creatures the likes of which the commoners of the world may never even see. Having battled your way into through this winding ruin, keeping the aging man safe from the beasts that inhabited this place, you arrived into this small, unremarkable room completely bare but for a strange series of sigils set into the wall.


This is how my campaign begins. The sigils upon the wall represent a magical doorway, basically. The campaign is going to be the group running around the world gathering the runes to open the door. Characters start at level 10.

So... What do I put behind this door?


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

The characters. Open up by making them fight themselves!


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Need background of the world, cultures, technology/magic capabilities, and political state, then I can help 

As it is right now, you can put blood on a wall behind the door writing out: "The cake is a lie..."


----------

